# Michael S. Heiser?



## Pergamum (Mar 11, 2016)

Who is Micheal Heiser and is he trustworthy on his comments about the Old Testament?


----------



## Douglas P. (Mar 11, 2016)

Full disclosure, I personally hold to a view of the creation narrative that I'm sure most on this board would see as being outside of the historic Reformed tradition.

With that being said, he has a four part series on YouTube titled: Genesis & Creation, which I personally enjoyed and found very informative.

If you're fully convinced of a literal 6/24 understanding of the creation account and you're not really interested in seeing how people would come to a different conclusion, then I would just skip the series.

Otherwise, his scholarship seems top notch and he comes off as a man who is truly seeking to know the Lord as he has revealed himself in Scripture.


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 11, 2016)

He is professor of ANE languages at University of Wisconsin in Madison. I am taking an Aramaic course of his that he offers online with a site called MEMRA. Its cheap and its great! He is not a Calvinist I know that but that shouldn't stop you.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 11, 2016)

Douglas Padgett said:


> Full disclosure, I personally hold to a view of the creation narrative that I'm sure most on this board would see as being outside of the historic Reformed tradition.
> 
> With that being said, he has a four part series on YouTube titled: Genesis & Creation, which I personally enjoyed and found very informative.
> 
> ...



I am convinced of the 6/24 view; but I do affirm that the narrative might not have been a mere historical narrative of creation but was concerned with a polemical purpose and literary purpose rather than merely detailing the chronology of creation.


----------

